

Plot of 11.3 million video game collision deaths - programd
http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/05/27/just-cause-2-video-maps-every-in-game-death-in-one-haunting-landscape/

======
JoeAltmaier
Cloud of death high in the air - jets, right?

